# Oberon v. M-Edge



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

So, I've been lurking around these boards for a while.  Seriously, people.  "Enablers" is right!  Since joining the boards a couple of weeks ago I have caved and bought two Borsa Bella bags, a skin and NOW I just placed an order for an Oberon.  Initially, I didn't even LIKE the design of Oberons.  I especially did not like the ROH design.  Guess which one I ended up ordering.  That's right - ROH (and I hope it is the purple purple, not the blue purple).

Anyway, I was going to post this question BEFORE ordering, but I really want to get my jacket ASAP, so I decided to order first and ask questions later.  This is my question:

I currently use the M-Edge Prodigy jacket.  I've been taking my Kindle out of it to read though because the corners of the jacket dig into my hands and make it very uncomfortable to hold the Kindle!  I actually get marks on my hands from it.  I guess I was wondering if anyone else had experienced this with the M-Edge, or if someone could tell me whether the corners on the Oberon are more flush with the Kindle and not as obtrusive.  Before deciding to order an Oberon I had been leaning towards keeping my Kindle naked with just a Borsa Bella bag for protection.

All thoughts/comments appreciated!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

To me, the Oberon is much much much more comfortable to hold than the M-edge.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Surfmom66 (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't personally speak about the M-edge, but from someone that transitioned from the Amazon cover which had no corners to deal with to the Oberon ROH which has 3 and a bungee, I can honestly say, I have had no issues whatsoever with the bottom corners of the Oberon. They are not obtrusive at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The only thing I didn't like about my Oberon with my K1 were the sharp edges of the leather where the corner straps attached.  The way I held the bottom of the cover, my fingers always seemed to rub against them 'just right.'  Was never a deal breaker though.  I'm quite happy with the Prodigy for my K2 so far and have no plans to repurchase an Oberon.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I haven't had that problem ^^^ but then I normally fold it back and hold it on the left side, using the bit of "ledge" it provides.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

I did the same - holding the left edge with my thumb usually but then my other fingers fanned out usually towards the front and would rub as I read while reclined [at least as I recall - haven't dug the Oberon back out to verify :>]


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm, I don't know.  My fingers aren't on the bottom of the case at all when I hold it on the left side.  But mine doesn't have any sharp edges there anyway.  Maybe they've changed them a bit - mine is for K2.


----------



## kendall83 (Apr 10, 2009)

I also switched from an Amazon case to an Oberon and while the edges do stick out a little bit from the Kindle, it has never cause me any discomfort.  Then again I may just be blindly in love with the thing.


----------



## patrickb (Nov 22, 2008)

The flat edge of the leather at the bottom of the lower corner straps that is attached to the cover have a very hard 90' edge on my K1 cover.  The times I've seen other Oberon pictures, it's the same.  Like I said, not a deal breaker, but little things matter.


----------



## Kevin2088 (Apr 7, 2009)

I am a little biased here. However, our MaxGuard Leather jacket has compartment design to house the kindle 2 unit. The jacket is very light (about 5 ounces). When you hold the unit, you don't have corner issue to deal with.

You can take a look at our design at this thread.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6538.0.html


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone!  I bet it's just a matter of how you hold the Kindle when you read, how big your hands are, etc.  For me, the Amazon cover didn't have enough to hold on to and the M-Edge cover had TOO much to hold on to.  Now I guess I will see with the Oberon.  I hope it's a happy medium (more substantial than Amazon, softer than M-Edge)!  Otherwise, I will continue my search (MaxGuard?  or go naked.

You know, Oberon should really start a Kindle cover "re-purposing" program or something.  Imagine all those leather covers out there that were only used for a year or so until people upgraded to the K2.  It would be neat if they could sell some kind of insert that lets you use them as a journal or something (once their time as a Kindle cover is over).


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

mebsers said:


> Thanks everyone! I bet it's just a matter of how you hold the Kindle when you read, how big your hands are, etc. For me, the Amazon cover didn't have enough to hold on to and the M-Edge cover had TOO much to hold on to. Now I guess I will see with the Oberon. I hope it's a happy medium (more substantial than Amazon, softer than M-Edge)!


Yep, I think you'll be happy with the Oberon. I had the same issues you did with the Amazon and M-edge covers, and I'm thrilled with my Oberon cover. I have the butterfly cover and it folds back perfectly flat and is so easy to hold. Let us know how you like it once you get one!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

With the Oberon covers, it seems that the more "tooled" it is, the stiffer it is. RoH and River Garden have seemed especially stiff to people at first, but they do soften over time.

If you're looking for a cover that's a little "softer," ("buttery" is the term I'd use) go for one of the Oberons that doesn't have a "wrap-around" design. Those tend to be softer, and fold back easier.

That said, any leather cover is going to softer and more pliable over time...


----------



## Candace (Apr 14, 2009)

I seem to be the only one with this opinion, but I have both the Oberon (it's beautiful, the one with the wave) and the M-edge platform (red leather, also beautiful), and I find the M-edge much more pleasant to hold and read with. I actually wish I preferred the Oberon because it seems more aesthetically pleasing and is much more artistically complex, but it is so much bulkier and clunkier, while the M-edge is light and sleek and not much bulkier than just the Kindle by itself. I have to admit that I also absolutely love the no-hands feature of the M-edge platform jacket. One advantage of the Oberon is that it is heavy enough that it holds the Mighty Brite light more securely than the M-edge, which sort of "leans" in the no-hands position if I have the light attached. I'll be glad when M-edge light is available. Anyway, just another opinion to consider. Really, you can't go wrong with either cover. Why not be like the rest of us and have both?


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

patrickb said:


> The flat edge of the leather at the bottom of the lower corner straps that is attached to the cover have a very hard 90' edge on my K1 cover. The times I've seen other Oberon pictures, it's the same. Like I said, not a deal breaker, but little things matter.


I have an Oberon on my K1 and have no such sharp edge. I also don't find it "clunkier" or "bulkier" than the M-Edge (which I also have) and it is soft and folds back nicely. It's been an excellent investment so far


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have both Oberon and M-edge for my K1.  I love my Oberon.  Recently I've been using my M-edge.  I primarily like it because of the way I can prop it at night in bed.  The Oberon will not allow me to do that.  
deb


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the beauty of  my Oberon and find it easier to hold folded back now that the black felt is gone per my custom order... but I still think the M-edge is more comfortable to hold than the Oberon.. the M-edge Executive leather is softer (cushy) and the edges aren't sharp.  Maybe the Oberon edges will soften up over time - I hope so.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Unless I'm at the gym, I usually fold back my M-edge Prodigy when I read it.  I hold it with my right hand in between the cover, that's how it's most comfortable for me.

At the gym I leave it open like a book as it stays more secure in my holder on the ellyptical machine.

I don't yet have an Oberon cover, I'm waiting for more design and color choices.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Candace said:


> I seem to be the only one with this opinion, but I have both the Oberon (it's beautiful, the one with the wave) and the M-edge platform (red leather, also beautiful), and I find the M-edge much more pleasant to hold and read with. I actually wish I preferred the Oberon because it seems more aesthetically pleasing and is much more artistically complex, but it is so much bulkier and clunkier, while the M-edge is light and sleek and not much bulkier than just the Kindle by itself. I have to admit that I also absolutely love the no-hands feature of the M-edge platform jacket. One advantage of the Oberon is that it is heavy enough that it holds the Mighty Brite light more securely than the M-edge, which sort of "leans" in the no-hands position if I have the light attached. I'll be glad when M-edge light is available. Anyway, just another opinion to consider. Really, you can't go wrong with either cover. Why not be like the rest of us and have both?


Candace, you are not the only person who feels this way, I agree with you 100%! I have my K1 in an Oberon (Wave and World Tree) and my K2 in the pebbled blue M-Edge Platform. I much prefer the feel of holding the Platform case. That ledge on the left is perfect for me. I do however like the aesthetics of the Oberon much more than the Platform. Having and using both is the best of both worlds for me.


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

WAHHH!  I was so excited when I got home and checked my mail to find both my Oberon and Borsa Bella packages had arrived!  I immediately unwrapped the Oberon package, and the cover was certainly beautiful... until I began struggling to fit it onto my K2!  It's waaaaay too short.  I realized right away that it must be a K1 cover.    I emailed Oberon to ask them what to do, but so far no reply.  I'm worried because I've heard they don't do returns or exchanges.  

I honestly don't know how this happened!  I am so careful to review on-line orders before purchasing!  I went back to the Oberon website and noticed that when placing an order, you receive a SKU # but it doesn't explicitly state whether you are ordering a cover for the K1 or K2.  I was so excited and now I have to wait even longer.  Not a happy camper!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

mebsers said:


> WAHHH! I was so excited when I got home and checked my mail to find both my Oberon and Borsa Bella packages had arrived! I immediately unwrapped the Oberon package, and the cover was certainly beautiful... until I began struggling to fit it onto my K2! It's waaaaay too short. I realized right away that it must be a K1 cover.  I emailed Oberon to ask them what to do, but so far no reply. I'm worried because I've heard they don't do returns or exchanges.
> 
> I honestly don't know how this happened! I am so careful to review on-line orders before purchasing! I went back to the Oberon website and noticed that when placing an order, you receive a SKU # but it doesn't explicitly state whether you are ordering a cover for the K1 or K2. I was so excited and now I have to wait even longer. Not a happy camper!


If you go to order history on your account, doesn't it say if it was a K1 or K2 cover? Maybe not, I can't remember. If it was their mistake, they will certainly take care of it. If it was your mistake in ordering, they still might but otherwise you might have to try to sell it yourself. Hopefully you'll hear from them soon - they're usually really good about it.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Oberons customer service is wonderful! I wouldn't worry too much about it, I am sure they will be happy to exchange your cover fo the right one.


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels guilty for preferring the m-edge platform. My Oberon butterfly is beautiful and well-made, but I use the platform most of the time.

Mebsers, good luck on getting the right cover. How disappointing that must have been!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mebsers said:


> WAHHH! I was so excited when I got home and checked my mail to find both my Oberon and Borsa Bella packages had arrived! I immediately unwrapped the Oberon package, and the cover was certainly beautiful... until I began struggling to fit it onto my K2! It's waaaaay too short. I realized right away that it must be a K1 cover.  I emailed Oberon to ask them what to do, but so far no reply. I'm worried because I've heard they don't do returns or exchanges.
> 
> I honestly don't know how this happened! I am so careful to review on-line orders before purchasing! I went back to the Oberon website and noticed that when placing an order, you receive a SKU # but it doesn't explicitly state whether you are ordering a cover for the K1 or K2. I was so excited and now I have to wait even longer. Not a happy camper!


I have faith in Oberon. BTW, what cover did you order?


Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was happy with just reading my kindle without a cover and used my Waterfield that just fits over the naked kindle.  Then when I bought a clip on light, it didn't fit right on the naked kindle.  I asked a friend to show me how her light fits, and discovered that hers fit perfectly over a silicone skin that Amazon used to sell.  I decided to order the green M-edge after the price for K1 covers came down to $35, and while waiting for it to arrive, I used the black Amazon case that came with it.

I've discovered that the M-Edge works very well to protect while I'm using my exercise bike and use it most of the time.  I've since ordered a Bella Borsa laminated basic case to cover the M-Edge for going out.  Then after reading the messages on these boards this week, I ordered a skin from decalgirl.  

Where does this all end  I'm tempted to buy an purple Oberon ROH, but am waiting a while to decided if it's really that important to me.  Love all of you who have multiple covers and are helping to convert me from my frugal ways, at least with regard to my kindle.


----------



## mebsers (Apr 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have faith in Oberon. BTW, what cover did you order?
> 
> 
> Betsy


I ordered the purple ROH. After seeing the photos on these boards I really had to get one, even though I have the M-Edge Prodigy and the Amazon jackets. As I mentioned in my first post, I'm on a seemingly neverending quest for the perfect jacket (and I have a feeling I might end up selling them all in the end and reading my Kindle nakee).

Oberon's customer service is good. They responded to my email the very next day with instructions to exchange my order. I'll receive my K2 jacket after they get the K1 jacket... sooo... I guess I'll have it sometime next week.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

sheltiemom said:


> I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels guilty for preferring the m-edge platform. My Oberon butterfly is beautiful and well-made, but I use the platform most of the time.
> 
> Mebsers, good luck on getting the right cover. How disappointing that must have been!


Why would you feel guilty? We would have a very boring world if everyone liked the same thing...


----------



## Deb G (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, I've had both.  I had the M-Edge Leather for my Kindle 1, I also had the m-edge light that went with it and they were both AWESOME, and well worth the price.

But I secretly lusted after the Oberon cover.  

So ... when I got my Kindle 2, I splurged and got the Oberon and it was well worth it!!!!  I also got the MightyBrite book light and it was a good purchase too!

Both covers and both lights were good, but I really like the look and feel of the richness of the Oberon!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

A good solution for the corner straps on the Oberon Kindle cover (for Kindle 2 anyway) is to get the Amazon clip cover and just get one of the Oberon Classic Journals at 6x9.  The other cover slips right in, you have no corners to deal with and it's also a tiny bit bigger so you have a buffer of protection along the edges.  Not to mention the journals have a wider variety of designs and color options plus they're cheaper!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> A good solution for the corner straps on the Oberon Kindle cover (for Kindle 2 anyway) is to get the Amazon clip cover and just get one of the Oberon Classic Journals at 6x9. The other cover slips right in, you have no corners to deal with and it's also a tiny bit bigger so you have a buffer of protection along the edges. Not to mention the journals have a wider variety of designs and color options plus they're cheaper!


This is actually a more expensive solution because even though the journals are a little less expensive, you still have to buy the $30 Amazon cover! And since I have had all of the pieces to try this, I can tell you that it's much bigger and heavier than the Oberon K2 cover by itself. That said, although it's not right for me, some have found it to be a good solution for them to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kari said:


> This is actually a more expensive solution because even though the journals are a little less expensive, you still have to buy the $30 Amazon cover! And since I have had all of the pieces to try this, I can tell you that it's much bigger and heavier than the Oberon K2 cover by itself. That said, although it's not right for me, some have found it to be a good solution for them to have the best of both worlds.


I made my cover out of the journal and the amazon cover. It does add to the weight. For me it's not a problem. I'm used to carrying heavy textbooks around, so this is nothing for me. I did this because I really wanted a certain design in a certain color. I can still fold the cover back and hold it that way. I know I've posted a picture of it before, but I'm happy to show it off again. Here it is.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

That cover looks great Kevin!  Don't you just love the purple?!    I'm glad you posted it again as I somehow missed it before.  Too bad Oberon doesn't offer all of their designs and colors in Kindle covers.


----------

